# Oil life indicator question



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Snappa said:


> Changed my oil about 3 weeks ago and reset the oil life indicator on my first generation Cruze. I haven’t driven the car since the oil change until today because I have another vehicle I drive daily. Well I drove only about 7 or so miles and the oil life indicator dropped 5 percent to 95 percent. Is this because the system not only takes into account driving conditions but the amount of time it’s been since the oil meter was reset as a form of calculating how long you’ve had the oil in the engine? I’ve never seen this happen so rapidly and when I first started the car it still said 100 percent. Perhaps it needed to recalibrate or something to compensate for the time the car has just been sitting there?[/QUOTE
> 
> It does, indeed compute time into the equation.......If you reset it today and don't start it for one year it will be at 0% and 'change oil soon' will be displayed.
> 
> Rob


----------

